# Tropical Depression 12 has formed



## Chimpie (Aug 23, 2005)

TD 12, soon to be TS Katrina, has formed in the Bahamas.  Looks like it will come ashore on the east coast then cross and hit somewhere between myself and Wingnut (Sarasota and Naples).  Should hit our area(s) Friday night or Saturday morning.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 23, 2005)

Crap I was totally not paying attention to the weather this week, Thanks Chimpie.


----------



## ipscscott (Aug 23, 2005)

Crap. And I was going to come down that direction this weekend.  Thinking about just a little weekend getaway in Sarasota, maybe hit the beach or something. Guess I might want to reconsider, eh?


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 23, 2005)

At least for this weekend.


----------



## runindash05 (Aug 23, 2005)

I haven't been looking at the weather AT ALL.  Thanks for the update.

Orlando looks pretty good though.  Thank God.

Brandon


----------



## Phridae (Aug 23, 2005)

Are living expenses high down there in flordia? I'm looking to relocate next spring.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 24, 2005)

Depends in what city you're going to live in. Where I live it's insane actually.  :angry:


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeah, Wingnut is in one of the best parts of Florida, and you PAY out the arse to live there.

My county is pretty good except there's not much night life.  But the beaches and sunsets are out of this world.  Travel about 20 minutes south of me to North Port and you'll find decent living prices.

PS  TD 12 is now TS Katrina.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 24, 2005)

And I have a class that starts saturday...figures.


There isn't too much of a night life down here (if clubbing, etc is your thing) Most people drive to Ft. Myers to party. But it's not a long to drive to get there or even to Miami/Ft. Lauderdale area and lots to do there. If you like quieter entertainment, we have a great area (5th Ave) to eat & hang out. There's a couple dance clubs in there too. But Naples is more of a retirement/golfing community.

I think the 3 cheapest places to live in Florida are Inverness/FLoral City, Niceville and Plant City. I know people who live in those places, they like it but it's nothing compared to Sarasota and Naples.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 24, 2005)

As one of my favorite websites, fark.com, puts it: "Katrina and the Waves to perform smash hit in Florida this weekend"


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 24, 2005)

Cost of Living here in the Navarre-Fort Walton Beach area is not to bad.  Of course with the price of gas these days, its getting to be crazy!


----------



## runindash05 (Aug 24, 2005)

Orlando is getting pretty costly over the last 5 years or so but there are a lot of services around here to work for.  I live in Metrowest, 15 minutes from disney, 30 minutes to a beach either coast, but the nude beach is a bit closer     And about 5 minutes from Universal and downtown.  If ya like to party though...like some of us  :blink:   it's a good time.  Lets just say, I've been here for a 1 year and I'll probably only be here another 1 to 2....so it's okay, just spendy and well...a "mini" vacation.

 B)    B)    B)


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 24, 2005)

AND…..The beaches here in NW Florida are prettier than any other beach in Florida!!!!  So take that you southern florida peeps!!


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeah, but look at where Katrina is supposed to go now miss Princess.  

[simpson's character Nelson] HA HA [/simpson's character Nelson]


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 24, 2005)

HEY!!! Don't remind me....However it is GOOOOOOD money for me when a Hurricane comes on...for Hurricane Dennis, I had a 127 hour paycheck...YEP...that is 47 hours worth of time and a half, plus all the shift diff.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 24, 2005)

Wanna help out a poor monkey?


----------



## Jon (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Aug 24 2005, 11:18 AM
> * AND…..The beaches here in NW Florida are prettier than any other beach in Florida!!!!  So take that you southern florida peeps!!
> 
> *


 the beaches, or the people on the beaches???


----------



## Jon (Aug 24, 2005)

and thanks, Chimp, for fulfilling you post as the "Forum Weatherman"


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Aug 24 2005, 10:55 AM
> * Wanna help out a poor monkey? *


 Sure I'll help you....but it will cost ya    And it won't be money honey!!!


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 24, 2005)

Well after the storm passes I'll be enroute.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 24, 2005)

C’mon Monkey Boy…I have special spot just for you   
Really, though…If it gets bad enough and the Red Cross comes this way, will you be with them this time????


----------



## Jon (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey... get a (chat)ROOM!!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Aug 24 2005, 12:57 PM
> * Hey... get a (chat)ROOM!! *


 Jealous???


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Aug 24 2005, 01:50 PM
> * C’mon Monkey Boy…I have special spot just for you
> Really, though…If it gets bad enough and the Red Cross comes this way, will you be with them this time???? *


 Probably not, unless it's really really bad.  Classes resume after the storm has passed so the Preparedness sides needs me.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 25, 2005)

Bump to update the map on page 1.

I'm heading out to teach a class.  I'll know more about the storm later tonight.

Link to Miami's radar.  You can see the eye now.  Look for the tight circulation.  Look for Sarasota on the west coast.  That's where I am. Just to the left of the first S, right along the interstate.  See where it says Naples, that's where Wingnut is.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 25, 2005)

All Collier County public schools are closed for tomorrow.

Man I'll be watching a lot of cartoons  :blink:

Edit: They just called Jay and told him to pack a bag :angry:  This is the suckiest part about his job. 

It'll be a nice break tomorrow if we don't lose power. If you see my name in the news about some woman in FL going on a manic rampage, you know I lost my AC.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Aug 25 2005, 12:16 PM
> * It'll be a nice break tomorrow if we don't lose power. If you see my name in the news about some woman in FL going on a manic rampage, you know I lost my AC. *


 About ready to get pounded by a hurricane, and she's worried about her air conditioning.     :lol:


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 26, 2005)

Not only did this storm not turn North towards us, it went south.  Southwest to be exact.  She moved across the state in just 7 hours and is now back over open waters.  She is expect to move west for the next 24 hours.  This will keep the winds and rain away from Wingnut and I.  Good news for us.

Bad news is that over the next couple of days Katrina will move west, strengthen, turn towards the north and head back to the panhandle, EMTPrincess's stomping grounds.  This is something that she nor the rest of the residents of the panhandle need.  

Here is a link to the Key West radar.   You can see Naples and Sarasota are looking good.

More later.  Off to teach another class.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 26, 2005)

Yep.  It was looking like the big bend area up here (when I went to bed last night) wake up this morning and its on the other side Apalachicola - around Mexico Beach.  Thats about 75 miles from me.  UGH!!!

I am not worrying to much about it.  At least damage wise.  I stayed here for Ivan, then Dennis.  This storm is going to have to be a lot bigger and badassier then either on of those.

But...GIMME A FREAKIN BREAK!!!!!!!!!!  As much as I hate wish a Hurricane on someone else...TEXAS sure has been lucky the last couple years!!!!


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 26, 2005)

Just a lot of wind, not much rain either. It looks crappy outside, but it isn't bad.  Naples has been pretty lucky, through all these hurricanes, we just get bits and peices of it, never getting hit dead on.

Good Luck Princess!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks.  Glad to see you still have AC!!!  We will just continue to hope it stays to the east of us.  Pretty soon the "Gulf Front" Houses here will be House boats.  As it is during High Tide, the water is under most of the houses on the gulf.  There is just no beach left to erode.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 26, 2005)

LOL, you know, after Charley we lost power for a week. We were going nuts with the heat. MUST HAVE AC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 26, 2005)

The wind is picking up here.  Only gusts, but they are coming more frequently.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 26, 2005)

It's actually been nice today. A lot of gusts, hardly any rain, and I've been able to keep the apt open all day. 

Chimp, have you seen the latest? Looks like it's heading north. Cat 2 now, and our coast will still get nailed if it turns sharp enough.


----------



## runindash05 (Aug 26, 2005)

Did the storm pass?  Nothing here in Orlando except rain for 10 minutes.  No high winds.  Oh, and about the power going out like last year for a grand total of 2 weeks.  It really does suck.  It's so damn hot.  So humid.  It's horrible.  

Knock on wood.

Brandon


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 27, 2005)

Sure wish it would have stayed headed towards Apailachicola....Now we are on the eastern side of a Possible Cat 5 Storm!!  UGH!!!!!  If only it could keep going west....


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 27, 2005)

Now, now that the storm is way off shore and heading away from us we get the roughest feeder bands yet.  Lots of rain, lots of wind.  No damage though.

Two of our trucks and our Mobile Ops Trailer were sent to Miami to help with relief efforts.  One of the trucks (the Sprinter) and the trailer are brand new.  I just hope they return in somewhat decent shape.  LOL


----------



## medicstudentchris (Aug 28, 2005)

Looks like it is going to get really bad for New Orleans and MS gulf coast all the way to Pensacola. I live and work in Jackson, MS and we have sent 6 trucks and a few wheel chair vans to MS coast to help evacuate. looks like we are in for a rough couple of days.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 28, 2005)

Well Chris, I think those trucks should head back soon and get ready for this storm.  It's now a Cat 4 and the chatter around here is it could turn into a Cat 5, and for those who don't know what that means, sustained winds of > 155mph.  

The storm has exploded in size over the last 24 hours and the eye is quite impressive.

As a weather nut I'll be watching it closely and think about you guys and EMTPrincess.  The feeder bands can be rough in a storm this size so even though the eye won't hit her, the feeder bands will.

Take care and be prepared.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 28, 2005)

Well, as of 6:25 am CDT the National Hurricane Center has upgraded Katrina to a Category 5 hurricane with 160 mph winds.  This is one HUGE storm, not only in wind speed but also in overall size.  It's just massive.

They have made interstates one way -- NORTH -- hoping to get as many people out of the area as possible.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Aug 28, 2005)

I'm watching it closely too. Katrina is now a Cat 5, and our DMAT team (CA-1) got an Alert notice about 0800 today to be prepared to deploy today or tomorrow. As of yet, we haven't been given a specific location...I think they're waiting to see where landfall will be. At this point, I don't think its a matter of if we're going, but rather when and where.

Since I found out after our last Alert that I'm the only "official" Safety Officer on the team, if we deploy, I'll be going. I'll let you all know what I hear.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 28, 2005)

*It's nice to see a gov't agency telling how it is.*



> *
> URGENT - WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE NEW ORLEANS LA
> 1011 AM CDT SUN AUG 28 2005
> ...


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SafetyPro_@Aug 28 2005, 02:48 PM
> * I'm watching it closely too. Katrina is now a Cat 5, and our DMAT team (CA-1) got an Alert notice about 0800 today to be prepared to deploy today or tomorrow. As of yet, we haven't been given a specific location...I think they're waiting to see where landfall will be. At this point, I don't think its a matter of if we're going, but rather when and where.
> 
> Since I found out after our last Alert that I'm the only "official" Safety Officer on the team, if we deploy, I'll be going. I'll let you all know what I hear. *


 Be careful Chris!  And keep us informed.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 28, 2005)

The eye is now on radar.

Radar Image


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 28, 2005)

Be Careful to all of you within range, and any going there to help. I'm keeping ya'll in  my thoughts.


----------



## Cap'nPanic (Aug 28, 2005)

I am seriously thinking about going down and joining the relief effort, and I made a post about it here:

http://www.emtlife.com/index.php?showtopic...t=0&#entry17678

I would like to help those in need and this is opportunity to do so.

-Cap'nPanic


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Aug 28, 2005)

We just got Activated about a half hour ago. I leave for Memphis tomorrow morning. No details yet...I should be getting a call from FEMA with my travel arrangements sometime this evening.

I'll be sure to post an "after action" report when I get back.

Take care all.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 29, 2005)

Chris,

Stay safe and drop us a line if you get the chace.  Photos would be good, also.


----------



## Cap'nPanic (Aug 29, 2005)

Be careful out there! I might be joining up at a later date once I go through the proper procedure once the ARC gets a better idea of what their needs are.

-Cap'nPanic


----------



## rescuejew (Aug 29, 2005)

Totally supposed to vacation down in new orleans this weekend...guess I'm not going now   

hope all that are going stay safe and all the people that live there are doing okay...


----------



## Jon (Aug 29, 2005)

the EMS conf. just ended there...

One of our local squads has 2 members stuck in town, another had several members make it out on the last plane out of the airport...  

I'm sure many of our brothers were stuck in town after the confrence, and we should all keep them in our prayers.

Also, on a slightly lighter note, I bet that a bunch of the presenters, some of the foremost minds in Prehospital Care, were stuck in town as well... perhaps that isn't a totally bad thing, if New Orleans is aware of their presence...

Jon


----------

